# Is my chicken sick?



## shauna980 (May 2, 2013)

I have a Pekin bantam which has runny eyes an nose and she has been sneezing, she has just stopped being broody and appears to be moulting, is she ill? Should I separate her?


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes, please separate her!! Give her vitamins and see how she does in a couple of days. She may need antibiotics


----------



## shauna980 (May 2, 2013)

I've separated her from the others but will the stress cause more damage? She is able to see them. What vitamins should I give her?


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

My go-to vitamins are Nutri-Drench and B12. I have tried seperation but they raise such a fuss I stopped. Good luck hope she feels better soon.


----------

